
Linode under DDOS attack again - kfrzcode
http://status.linode.com/incidents/dpdldmhgjbhl
======
bobby_9x
Why are they only being attacked in Atlanta? Are the attackers targeting a
specific site or do the other data centers have a way to mitigate the attacks?

------
azinman2
Why are they being attacked so much?

~~~
kfrzcode
This is what I'm wondering? Since Christmas, it's been consistent. According
to their main status page, they've identified over 30 different attacks. WTF.

